# Dinas Silica Mine.



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

Old silica mine in S.Wales, explored by thousands since about 1965 also used a lot for cave diving training.


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 20, 2008)

Good to see some Welsh mines on here! Thats a cracking place. Also nice that there are artefacts sill down there. Top explore mate


----------



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

A good pic of the underwater bit here.

Martyn Farr pic.

http://www.farrworld.co.uk/gallery/...-and-Manmade-tunnels&id=Dinas_Silica_Mine_web


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 21, 2008)

Just noticed that pic of the air receiver for the pneumatic driller. Thats a great find.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice.  Does it go far in? I've never heard of a silica mine before. What would the silica look like what they mined in there?? I love the left behind machinery - it's good to see that.


----------



## Engineer (Jun 21, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Nice.  Does it go far in? I've never heard of a silica mine before. What would the silica look like what they mined in there?? I love the left behind machinery - it's good to see that.



Not very big, a lot of it flooded, the rock they were mining is the stuff in the pillars left to support the roof, pic No9 clearly shows the layer they were mining.

The area also has a derelict gunpowder works plus a lot more old workings .







Link for "Dinas" brick.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firebrick


----------



## Engineer (Jun 21, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Just noticed that pic of the air receiver for the pneumatic driller. Thats a great find.



In the late 60's-70's the haulage winch was still complete!


----------



## sheep2405 (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice I will have to visit sometime


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 21, 2008)

Great stuff. Love the bits of rusting machinery and the slanting roofs. Very nice find.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 22, 2008)

WOW, that first pic is a gorgeous setting, love that. And love all the pics inside the mine too. amazing colours and great to see machinery still there. 

Excellent find and excellent pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Engineer (Jun 22, 2008)

Trouble with Wales is it rains a bit!


----------

